# tips for sparring a taller guy?



## agamemnon5150 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, 
well I just started a Goju-Ryu Karate class about 2 weeks ago, and last night we sparred for the first time since I've been there. Now a have a little backround in TKD (childhood) and I used to throw some gloves on and box with my freinds as a kid, so sparring didn't bother me, actually I was looking forward to it. I spared against a total of 4 people last night, ranging from white belt to green. I felt comfortable sparring everyone but this one guy. He was about 6''2 or so and about 190-200 lbs. Now I am 5''7 and weight 175...so me = short and stocky him = tall and lengthy.

Now with the other 3  I was able to block and counter pretty easily (they landed few but nothing big) but this guy could hit me from a distance and my counter punchs would come up short, and my kicks felt as if they were bearly hitting him. I got walloped pretty hard in the solerplex and got the wind knocked out of me pretty good. He would also grab my lead hand down and hit me a few times.Now not all was lost, I was able to tag him a few good time when he came close, and blocked a good amount of his attacks.

Now looking back I think I should have tried to get in close as I could without getting beat to hell on the way in. What would be the best way to do this? Any advice on fighting a taller guy in gerneral? Just looking for some tips, I know training is the best thing overall and since I'm new I know I will find what works best for me over time. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## agamemnon5150 (Jan 30, 2007)

Also there were no leg kicks allowed, or else thats the first thing I would have worked on.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 30, 2007)

This is what works on me if I let it happen.  Bridge the gap as quickly as possible and get inside his reach.

JeffJ


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 30, 2007)

I would do what Jeff said as quickly as posible


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 30, 2007)

The important thing to do, is to play the game on your terms, not his.  

If you stay back, and try to hit him from afar, he's going to pick you off at his leisure.  If you try to retreat by backing up, then he's going to pick you off at his leisure, since the guy moving forward will always be faster than the guy moving backwards.  

Jeff and Terry have already given good advice, in that you should close the gap.  I'll heap a bit more on top of it, by suggesting that you practice moving in on your opponent, but at oblique angles.  This way, you are cutting down on the distance, while getting away from his center.  

Also, by closing the distance, you give him less room for acceleration of his techniques.  

Trying to close the gap in a straight ahead fashion could result in you eating his fist.  Not nice!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 30, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> The important thing to do, is to play the game on your terms, not his.
> 
> If you stay back, and try to hit him from afar, he's going to pick you off at his leisure.  If you try to retreat by backing up, then he's going to pick you off at his leisure, since the guy moving forward will always be faster than the guy moving backwards.
> 
> ...


That is so true!  There is one guy I've sparred with on a regular basis who is a couple of inches over my 6'5 and is one hell of a kicker and has a great sense of distance.  At first I didn't think those few inches would make a difference.  Boy was I wrong!

Jeff


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm 6'5'' so what gives me more problems are guys who get inside of my reach, or guys who move side to side very well and come in from different angles and attack and then get out. I lick my chops when someone will just stand there or they attack straight in and then go straight back out.


----------



## agamemnon5150 (Jan 30, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> I'll heap a bit more on top of it, by suggesting that you practice moving in on your opponent, but at oblique angles. This way, you are cutting down on the distance, while getting away from his center.


So your saying move toward him but to his outside at an angle? Couldn't he just follow my movement and stay head on with me?

Maybe I'm just not understanding this right?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 30, 2007)

Not if you do it right, angles and distancing are going to be your key things, and they can really level things out or turn them to your favour if you can control them more then the other guy.


----------



## searcher (Jan 30, 2007)

First, be very quick on your feet.  Next, be very shifty and not predictable.  Closing the gap has been stated already and is great advice.   Work on your block and evade.   This will help re-direct incoming shots and make some miss.

You have only been training this time around for 2 weeks.   Be patient, it will come.


----------



## still learning (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello, A flavoriate technique that works against taller guys is a  step in spinning back kick.  You will be turning and lowing the upper body (hard for him to reach you).

If you fight with the left leg in front...step to your right(front leg) to move him left and throw the spinning back kick.

Taller guys are hard to reach with punches and kicks. It is easy for them to push your hands down and reach over to punch. Plus longer legs to keep you away.

Practice getting in fast, practice alot faints,fakes,dodges....and for against taller guys punches learn to duck,back away.

PS: If allow?  tackle him low and take him down!!   Pound him on the ground!!!

Enjoy the sparring...it is just  a game........Aloha


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 31, 2007)

agamemnon5150 said:


> So your saying move toward him but to his outside at an angle? Couldn't he just follow my movement and stay head on with me?
> 
> Maybe I'm just not understanding this right?


 

Move side to side, at the end of a side to side motion then attack. There is your angle instead of attacking straight on, being bigger sometimes it is harder to rotate our hips or shoulders as fast as you little guys.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 31, 2007)

agamemnon5150 said:


> So your saying move toward him but to his outside at an angle? Couldn't he just follow my movement and stay head on with me?
> 
> Maybe I'm just not understanding this right?


 
Basically, you're correct on the first part, that you do move towards him, but not directly at his center.  A lot of times, you can simply move towards him directly, but then at the last second, shift your foot to the outside, just as you're closing in on his favored range.  Of course, don't do this too soon, otherwise you telegraph your location, and then he could simply follow your movement.  

If he commits to an attack, then you can shift left or right, and then dart in from there.  It takes some practice, but once you do this, you'll start get a pretty good idea of how to read people when it comes to their intents in the ring.


----------



## agamemnon5150 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks to everyone. I will defently try some of these techniques next time I get a chance. I know I'm still really new, but I was just looking for some ideas. Thanks again


----------



## kingkong89 (Dec 2, 2007)

first thing when the judge calls hajime rush the guy, that takes his legs away. most of your taller martial artist are your kickers. you are probably better with your hands. that gives you an advantage.


----------

